# Turkeys in the snow?



## DevanWaters (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey Yall,

Just when I think I've finally got a game plan it snows...This is my first time hunting turkeys in Utah. How does the new snow affect the movement of the birds? Do they typically roost for longer if it's falling? Any help at all would be awesome. I know the best way to learn is footwork and I plan on it this weekend but any pointers would be great. Thanks!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Time in the field and failure have been my best teachers in all aspects of hunting. In my experience it didn't change much other than they had to dig down into the snow a little more to get food.  but I'm no expert.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Seems to me that the birds still move around as normal but they normally don't respond too well to calls. I personally won't hunt them in bad weather, just not much fun. But if you just got to go, by all means, get on the rain/snow gear and get out there after 'em.


----------



## DevanWaters (Oct 18, 2013)

I've only got 12 days so I've gotta make the best of it! Back in FL we get a couple of months!


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

Ahh snow, at least you know turkeys are in the area, you can see their tracks , as for as calling, in stormy conditions they don't respond much, mostly just an ambush, they don't move far. Not my kind of hunt, I like to call and trick that bird to come to me, if I can break him from their winter flock and bring in a old gobbler that's the accomplishment of an successful hunt for me now days. Some of my best days have been trying to out smart the old boy, some have takin several set ups and days which even challenges me more to out smart them. This will be my 29th year and every hunt is a challenge and something different. 
So saying , Being successfull does not always allow a person to learn the most on how to hunt these Turkey birds .


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Hunting turkeys in the snow brings back memories of my daughters first turkey hunt. One saturday morning for us was big slow falling snow flakes and dark skies. As it got later in the morning we watched the most impressive flock of toms ive ever seen slowly one by one drop to the ground and disapear into the surrounding hillside. We didnt get one that day but the memory of that morning will be one I wont forget. 

Dont let bad weather stand in your way. The good part about snow is you can see where they go so you can start to pattern them.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

I love turkey hunting in fresh snow... Find the toms tracks and track him down. Be ready to shoot at any given time. Works great!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

screw the snow...hope for nice, warm spring days


----------

